

Siftables (sweet electronic blocks) is hiring - pingswept
http://sifteo.com/about

======
pingswept
See intro video here: [http://science.discovery.com/videos/popscis-future-of-
siftab...](http://science.discovery.com/videos/popscis-future-of-
siftables.html)

(I do know the guy in the video, but I don't have any financial connection to
them at all. I just think they're cool.)

